# Decay: Macro Edition (taken at 3:1)



## Markw (Jun 5, 2011)

This poor fly and spider have been sitting in my solar lights in the yard for a few months now. I thought the spider had taken up residence and the fly was his prey. I apparently was wrong and the spider and the fly were both tangled in web and only their exoskeletons remained.  Taken while still connected to the ball.

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro
Tamron 2x SP AF Teleconverter
SB-600
Lumiquest LQ-107
Manfrotto Tripod

1






2





3





With the 1.5x crop factor, 2x magnification from the TC, and 1:1 magnification of the lens itself, that puts me at 3:1 to take these shots, it doesn't look like it, does it?

Enjoy! Comments and Criticism always welcome and appreciated!
Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 6, 2011)

5 different threads, over 130 views all together, no comments. -_-

Mark


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 6, 2011)

The first one is the best to me due to the background. Technically they look but not very interesting.  Just my .02 ...


----------



## Bios. (Jun 6, 2011)

Markw said:


> 5 different threads, over 130 views all together, no comments. -_-
> 
> Mark


 
I think you need to cut down on the number of threads you start, just pick the best one of each subject from a session/couple of sessions and post them as a collection in one thread.


----------



## Markw (Jun 7, 2011)

And title it what? "Random Macro Pictures"? I don't see the difference in posting all the same threads throughout the course of a week, or all at once. Either way, if there were comments, they would all be pushed to the top anyway.

Mark

Sorry everyone. Please don't let this deter you from commenting on any or all of my threads.  :hugs:


----------

